# battle for vergoon(ver-goon)



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

a planet controlled by the imperium, two armies who want it and a great battle will emerge from the three armies but there can only be one winner
this is what your entry form should look like
character name:
army:
type(genestealer,assult marine,havoc):
weapons:
you start as any troop choice of your choice and you can get upgraded i will tell you what you have to do
armies
space marines and imperial gaurd

















choas space marines and deamons

















tyranids


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I can see that you are new here so i shall give you some pointers:

Read this: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459

and this: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51460

EDIT: and this http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51462

Hope this helps!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

*battle for vergoon*

_one planet. three armies one winner_
this is what your entry form should look like
name of character:
army:
charcter type(chaos marine,genestealer,scout etc):
weapons:
you will start as a troop choice but there will be an oppertunites for each character to become something else i will tell whose individual character gets to try to get the upgrade 
i will control the main armies but each of you may lead a squad and if you shoot at something not a character i will decide the outcome
Army
space marines and imperial guard

















choas(includes deamons)

















tyranids


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

You haven't really read what i put on my other post have you?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

no what is it


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Links on how to Build up a roleplay thread

i would recomend reading them


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

O.K ive read them i have to keep this intresting


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm very annoyed now.

I just left a long post saying how to start a roleplay to try and help you, even giving suggested plots and stuff,....only to find out when I post it the thread has been moved and my post hasn't been posted...:angry:


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

oh can you please if you can write it again i had a plot but i like to have multiple choices


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It wasn't a plot that I was saying you should do, I was just giving an example on what you should right. Check out Crimson Dawn, and other action threads first post for examples.


----------

